# Great Week Of Cobia Catching



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I have had a great week of catching Cobia in the Chesapeake Bay while on my Jet Ski. Went out 6 times, a couple hours each time and have caught 30 plus fish up to 52 inches. Most on live eels and a couple on bucktails, my favorite time time of year is right now as they are hanging around buoys so it makes it easier for me to catch them. Still a work out getting the bigger ones in the net and on to my Jet Ski. One of my large nets got shredded by a 60 pounder that ripped it up and got out, little to green Ha!







Of Course I Still Take a lot of Pics.

Under a Moon Lit Sky Last Night



The Resident Bald Eagle in my Front Yard



Egret in the Back Yard



Every Day is Fathers Day when it comes to fresh fish. Having my Mom and Dad over for dinner.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Wonderful as always!


 X2......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great stuff as always!

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice


----------

